# left over screws and plates for tapered foam for sale



## FL Contract Services LLC

I did a bunch of commercial jobs and have alot of screws and plates for sale. Sizes from 2"-12" available.
Hundreds of pounds. prefer to sell the whole lot. Will count or post pictures if anyone is interested. Im near Cocoa Beach FL


----------

